# SINN U1, why such high turnover?!



## eddiemonster (Mar 15, 2010)

I love my Sinn U1 SDR, but I notice that there is on average at least one, if not more U1's for sale in the trade section daily. It has got to have the highest flip rate of any $1K+ watch in recent memory. In fact, I feel like it's driving prices so low, I mean, I'm seeimg them listed from as low as $1,100. What gives?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

These things wax and wane. Wait a month and some other watch will be the hot seller. If I had any interest in buying a diver right now I'd be negotiating.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

eddiemonster said:


> I love my Sinn U1 SDR, but I notice that there is on average at least one, if not more U1's for sale in the trade section daily. It has got to have the highest flip rate of any $1K+ watch in recent memory. In fact, I feel like it's driving prices so low, I mean, I'm seeimg them listed from as low as $1,100. What gives?


Hello Eddie,

I have not been following the sales forum, but a quick look does not 
show me a lot of Sinn U1 watches for sale. Each watch posting goes
to the top when it gets bumped, and sometimes when it is sold. There
is more appearance of posts than watches for sale. I think there is
nothing of note going on in that market. If you want to see a lot of
expensive watches being offered for sale, search for "Rolex" or "Omega
Seamaster" on eBay.

Really, I think the number of used watches of a particular model follows
the number of those watches sold new. As more U1 watches are made
more of them will be offered for sale used. We should expect to see more
listed for sale as time goes by.

If you are happy with your U1 does it matter what the price of used
watches is doing? I might classify this under don't worry. Be happy.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Who cares. Perhaps those who are selling can't afford to keep it due to bad economy, or they just like to flip watches, who knows. At least U1 will stand the test of time with its super strong sub-steel case. Perhaps that's why they're so hot in the used market because even sold as used they look like new. Can't say the same for many many watches out there.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I think the U1 is a rather striking, and polarizing, design. I can see it falling in and out of favor with owners as their tastes evolve.

On the other hand, lots of opportunities to pick one up if you like it!


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

I have noticed the same thing. I helped a friend find one about a year ago, and we were spoilt for choice. Don't like this one? Wait a week and two others will pop up. Or at least that's the way it seemed. It seems to be like the GSAR in this regard, in that they are fine watches but for whatever reason, there are plenty of them on the second hand market. As others have noted, it shouldn't affect your enjoyment of your U1. 

Kind Regards,

Myron


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

hoppes-no9 said:


> I think the U1 is a rather striking, and polarizing, design. I can see it falling in and out of favor with owners as their tastes evolve.
> 
> On the other hand, lots of opportunities to pick one up if you like it!


I think this is part of it. Also, note that they sell rather quickly. Mine is a lifetime keeper. U1 is a watch that I would always urge people to buy pre-owned, as they barely show any wear and you get a substantial discount.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had 2 of them, I really wanted to like it, as the dial and hands are an inspired design. But the large size and weight proved to be too much for my wrist. I flipped the first, then regretted it and bought the 2nd, tried to get one of those orange ones, then had the same problems again.
Maybe I should get a 3rd, lol.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

David Woo said:


> I've had 2 of them, I really wanted to like it, as the dial and hands are an inspired design. But the large size and weight proved to be too much for my wrist. I flipped the first, then regretted it and bought the 2nd, tried to get one of those orange ones, then had the same problems again.
> Maybe I should get a 3rd, lol.


As they say, David..... the third time is the charm!  Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think I've learned my lesson, big and heavy just don't make it on the wrist :-d


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

David Woo said:


> I think I've learned my lesson, big and heavy just don't make it on the wrist :-d


David, watches seem to be getting bigger and heavier. Like you, I know my limit! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

As dive watches go, the U1 isn't that big. That said, I've also decided I prefer watches on the order of 40mm that fit under a cuff.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

There might be a fair few for sale (seems to go in cycles like all watches) but when they do pop up...they're snapped up quick as well....no shortage of demand for them. Don't worry about it, just enjoy your watch


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Yea I was wondering the same thing. I've seen like 6 for sale this past week.


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Too many watches..only 1 wrist..sometime 1 has to go..in thus case, it's the unfortunate sinn u1.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

My 5th one is coming tomorrow I started with a U1 and everyone after that was a U1-T. It's not even a love - hate relationship. I always liked the design and maybe that's what keeps me coming back to it. Very easy to read. 
So why do I keep selling them??? Just like all my other watches. I tied to stop this madness 3X already I am also on my 3rd Tudor Pelagos. 
I'm sure people sell for the same reasons:
1 too big for some wrist
2 need the money
3 not getting wrist time
Keep in mind that the U1 is probably one of the most common and bought watches on the market, (in my opinion) so the more that are bought, the more that go up for sale.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

It would be interesting to see how many U1 sellers purchased another U1. 

And the reasons ...


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

....but yeah I should have never sold my U1, thinking about another lol.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

por44 said:


> It would be interesting to see how many U1 sellers purchased another U1.
> 
> And the reasons ...


I agree.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

I would put the speedmaster in the same boat in that they are a rare combination of 1) very cool watch 2) very cool wath that is relatively affordable & 3) because of 1 & 2 owners (including myself) wanting to move something in the collection for a new piece rationalize it by saying: "I can always get another"

as a seller there is (usually) a buyer available for these and as a buyer there is (usually) one available. 

I am wearing my 2nd 3570 as we speak and if I flip it, it is becasue I know I can grab another with little drama. I loved my old U1 and the SDR is on the short list.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

High demand for a certain product will definitely lead to a high turnover. Simple.
A good example will be any Rolex. My local pre-owned forum is *flooded* with Rolex sales.

Also, note that as what a previous poster stated, pre-owned U1s get snapped up really quickly as they appear as well.


----------



## wicked (Feb 17, 2007)

For me, it's the comfort factor. Love the U1 design, but after the honeymoon period was over, it became a burden on my puny wrist, it was just too heavy for my comfort.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

por44 said:


> It would be interesting to see how many U1 sellers purchased another U1.
> 
> And the reasons ...


My first U1 was a gift from my girlfriend. Unfortunately a few months after she gave it to me we split up. I sold the watch as it was a constant reminder of her and rarely got worn. Fast forward a year and we're back together so yeah, you guessed it i bought another U1. I could'nt tell her the watch she gave me i sold so quickly bought another and she's happy as she thought id sell it but happy that i kept it haha... Dear of her,, no way can i tell her the truth..


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*A couple thoughts...*

- Many customers buy these watches sight unseen due to their distribution channel (USA)
- Not everyone can wear a 44 mm, 180-250g watch comfortably
- They maintain reasonable resale, so buyer's loss is not a major barrier
- Watch collecting by its very nature is a fugitive hobby for many


----------



## anglykos (May 23, 2007)

Interesting thread. I am now on my second U1. What I found with the first is that if it took most of the wrist time then wearing the U1 was just fine. The moment I started to rotate with other watches in my collection its' size and heft became more apparent, and the watch felt too heavy. Therefore I reluctantly sold it. But its one of those watches that draws you back, so some time after I sold it I bought another, stopped rotating altogether and now everything is fine...The only other reason I see behind the ease of flipping these watches is the fact that they hold their value exceptionally well and are always in demand.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

If indeed this is the case - that U1s are being sold - what comes to mind is that it is somewhat duplicitous to own Ts and U1s - maybe that is the swap play here....


----------



## aerovac63 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A couple thoughts...*

Hi all,

Let me add my 2 cents or 2 euros to the mix. I have a 7 inch wrist and wore a Benarus Megladon at 350 grams
of weight. The weight did finally do me in. I have had two Sinn U1s and to me it's just such a very unique icon
that has stood the test of time.

If only I could get my truck built in sub steel

Kent


----------



## ddot48 (Sep 4, 2012)

Lucky me for the high turnover... Received my first U1 in no time at all.


----------

